# 9" GPS units on Side Console Skiffs



## Bertrand (Jan 18, 2014)

Post your pics. I have a Lowrance HDS Carbon 9" to be mounted on a Beavertail Micro Side Console and i am considering the Balzout mount. Looking for ideas and people smarter than me who have nailed their side console GPS mounts.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Here's a few different views of mine.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Bertrand (Jan 18, 2014)

Charles Hadley said:


> View attachment 118340


Damn that Outlaw is sexy!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I went with the 7” on my BT micro. I was afraid the 9” would be too big... should have went with the 9 as there’s plenty of room. 

I used a RAM mount and I have a small aluminum backer plate.


----------



## t1ightl1ines (Mar 5, 2016)

lol its not about the size of your GPS but the locations you take it. I have a 5 inch dragonfly but if I can find a pre owned Lowrance with marine tracks I would jump on it!!!!

I have the ram mount and they are great for quick removal and have different mount and stems locks that will support up to a 9 inch size unit. If you aren't storing outdoor than the Ballzout is the way to go. Just keep in mind the mounts get corrosion on the areas that you need to tighten and loosen. My ram need to get lubricated once every year to keep it easy to take on and off.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Keep left.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm very happy with my shelf on the Mosquito side console. Added rod and cup holder, too.

If you prefer an adjustable, a buddy just bought a Balzout mount and he loves it. Very solid engineering.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Charles Hadley said:


> View attachment 118340


Jesus that thing is slick.


----------



## t1ightl1ines (Mar 5, 2016)

That should be an option from factory that is a clean looking set up


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

MariettaMike said:


> Keep left.
> 
> View attachment 119094


Going to relocate my external gps antenna and put a rod holder/cup holder on a front porch like this


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

I have same mount as Zika and very happy w/ it on my Mosquito.


----------



## Settin_hooks (Oct 24, 2019)

What mount is that buffalo? 7 or 9”?


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

t1ightl1ines said:


> lol its not about the size of your GPS but the locations you take it. I have a 5 inch dragonfly but if I can find a pre owned Lowrance with marine tracks I would jump on it!!!!
> 
> I have the ram mount and they are great for quick removal and have different mount and stems locks that will support up to a 9 inch size unit. If you aren't storing outdoor than the Ballzout is the way to go. Just keep in mind the mounts get corrosion on the areas that you need to tighten and loosen. My ram need to get lubricated once every year to keep it easy to take on and off.


Be patient Raymarine will be compatible with FMT chips real soon!!!


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Settin_hooks said:


> What mount is that buffalo? 7 or 9”?


9" Simrad NSS9 Evo3 unit.
Shelf Mount was fabricated by Metal Fabrication & Sales of Tallahassee & shipped to Liz & Will for installation.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Be patient Raymarine will be compatible with FMT chips real soon!!!


Thursday via email from fmt I was told it would be a year or more for raymarine. I have an axiom 9 and would love to fmt,thought about trading for simrad go.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Charles Hadley said:


> Thursday via email from fmt I was told it would be a year or more for raymarine. I have an axiom 9 and would love to fmt,thought about trading for simrad go.


Any other compatible 9" unit manufactured in the couple of years would be a better choice than a GO9 if used with ISLA charts. A video was released and posted by ISLA on recommended units and it goes into a lot of detail on GO units and why, even though they are supported, they don't recommend them for inshore boats.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Ag


Egrets Landing said:


> Any other compatible 9" unit manufactured in the couple of years would be a better choice than a GO9 if used with ISLA charts. A video was released and posted by ISLA on recommended units and it goes into a lot of detail on GO units and why, even though they are supported, they don't recommend them for inshore boats.


Agreed ,I learned with buying the axiom 9 with all the available options except radar of course, was a waste. Fishing floods and lows I don't need the bells and whistles. Evo 3 is too expensive for me to just be a chart plotter for unfamiliar water.looking into alternatives.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Charles Hadley said:


> Thursday via email from fmt I was told it would be a year or more for raymarine. I have an axiom 9 and would love to fmt,thought about trading for simrad go.


It’s because Raymarine has been taking their time to get the program needed. I just had the right person on my boat for a couple of days from Raymarine took him all over the Everglades and showed him the importance/benefit of that chip. Needless to say they will hopefully have the program done within in a month and sent over to FMT


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

sotilloa1078 said:


> It’s because Raymarine has been taking their time to get the program needed. I just had the right person on my boat for a couple of days from Raymarine took him all over the Everglades and showed him the importance/benefit of that chip. Needless to say they will hopefully have the program done within in a month and sent over to FMT


That would be awsome, thanks for the heads up


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Here's a 9" on a ballzout that's on my EVOx


----------



## skifftastic (Feb 24, 2020)

I thought this would be a good thread to jump on and ask what the opinions are on the best fish finder/gps for primarily inshore salt water fishing. I've done a bunch of research and I still have no idea which would be best.


----------



## Settin_hooks (Oct 24, 2019)

Simrad evo3 9” is what I’ve had my eyes on. Not cheap though!


----------



## Settin_hooks (Oct 24, 2019)

Mav that looks slick! Definitely how I would do it too. Been eyeing those mounts, good to see it on a side console! Thanks.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Simrad NSS9 EVo3 / side console / mount built by Metal Fab of Tallahassee


----------



## Bertrand (Jan 18, 2014)

mavdog32 said:


> Here's a 9" on a ballzout that's on my EVOx


That looks sweet. Going to be same unit and mount on mine


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Settin_hooks said:


> What mount is that buffalo? 7 or 9”?


I have a Simrad 9" Evo3. The Mount / Shelf was made by Metal Fabrication of Tallahassee. Zika put me onto these people. I increased the overall width of mine over what Zika has because of the 9" Simrad. Zika has a 7" Garmin machine. Cup holder & rod holder are also very handy to have.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Does anyone have experience operating/comparing the EVO3 to Lowrance's HDS Live? I have been able to demo the HDS and I like it, but have not found an EVO locally yet to put my hands on.


----------

